# Several questions about using multiple ROMs?



## 1dtms (Jun 15, 2011)

I just SBF to .340 and installed a supposedly .602 unsigned update.
From there I installed CM4DX for Gingerbread.

So now I have several questions..

*1.* How do I verify that I'm on a .602 kernel?
I went to About Phone in settings and under Kernel version it says:
2.6.32.9-g34b306d

I dont see anywhere it says .602

*2.* Next, what other roms can I use on .602? Is it any gingerbread rom?

*3.* Lets say I want to install another rom thats compatible for the .602 kernel. And before I install a new kernel i make a backup in Recovery, is that backup only going to work with my current CM4DX Gingerbread rom? Meaning do I have to create a back up for each rom for when i go back into that rom?

*4.* Lastly, is this the correct general method for installing a rom thats compatible on the .602 kernel without SBFing (unless otherwise stated in the directions of the rom)
-Reboot into recovery
-wipe data/factory reset/cache
-mount system (is this a requirement?)
-install the ROM zip
-Reboot phone and should be done?
Are those to correct method everytime I would like to switch roms?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

1dtms said:


> I just SBF to .340 and installed a supposedly .602 unsigned update.
> From there I installed CM4DX for Gingerbread.
> 
> So now I have several questions..
> ...


That kernel version is the Linux kernel, not the Motorola kernel. It would show what Motorola version you're on under System Version. 2nd-init ROMs, like CM4DX, don't have those because they don't use the same system as normal ROMs. If you were to flash Apex, Shuji, etc. it would show .602. You just have to remember what version you SBF'd/upgraded to when flashing other ROMs.

For ROM compatibility, the devs will tell you. For example, CM7 only needs a Gingerbread ROM; it doesn't matter what version you're on as long as it's Gingerbread. Shuji on the other hand needs .602 with its latest version. You'll see all of this in the dev thread.

I don't know about backups because I don't backup anything except for apps with Titanium Backup.

My install process is:

- Wipe data, cache, and dalvik cache. (Dalvik is under advanced)
- Flash ROM.
- Reboot.
- Let it discharge its entire battery, then charge it to 100%.
- Reboot into CWR again and wipe Battery Stats.


----------



## 1dtms (Jun 15, 2011)

Great info, Thank you KatsumeBlisk!

So just to clarify, its showing the Linux Kernel on my phone but if a ROM requires I need .602 I would meet the requirement right? because I'm on the .602 kernel just on the linux version?


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

1dtms said:


> Great info, Thank you KatsumeBlisk!
> 
> So just to clarify, its showing the Linux Kernel on my phone but if a ROM requires I need .602 I would meet the requirement right? because I'm on the .602 kernel just on the linux version?


Yes. Most versions of Android no matter the device use the same Linux kernel but the kernel Android itself uses is different. I don't understand it completely so that's just what I think. I just know that you meet the requirement as long as you didn't upgrade or SBF to another version. When flashing ROMs, it doesn't change.

For example, you can SBF to .602, flash Shuji. Say you want CM4DX, you flash it. Wait you want to try out a non-bloated Blur, you flash SSM. All of those ROMs would work provided that you were using the correct version of the ROM, like flashing Shuji 2.2 or SSMv3 for the .602 system version.


----------



## 1dtms (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome! I think I understand it a little more now.

lastly, do you know anything about the backups that are made through Recovery? are they ROM dependent or does one backup work for all ROMs?
and you dont mount system when installing a ROM?


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

1dtms said:


> Awesome! I think I understand it a little more now.
> 
> lastly, do you know anything about the backups that are made through Recovery? are they ROM dependent or does one backup work for all ROMs?
> and you dont mount system when installing a ROM?


I have no idea about backups because I don't use them.

There is no need to mount system for flashing ROMs.


----------



## 1dtms (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool thank you so much!! Now I'm going to browse other roms and see which one I like


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Recovery backups are referred to as nandroid backups. They are a complete snapshot of your phone at the moment you make it. That includes all Apps, data, desktop setup etc. Then if a problem arises or you don't like the rom you flaahed you can use it to reinstall it on your phone as long as you can get back into recovery.

Highly recommend you make one of your stock setup prior to flashing a rom. You make them by going into recovery, select backup and restore, select backup. It will take @10 minutes or so. Then reboot. The file is stored in clockworkmod/backups. If you make more than one you can rename them so you can tell which rom etc. Most importantly you can only restore a backup that shares the kernel you are currently on. In other words gingerbread kernel backups when you are on a ginger kernel and froyo kernel backups onto froyo kernel. Good luck


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> Recovery backups are referred to as nandroid backups. They are a complete snapshot of your phone at the moment you make it. That includes all Apps, data, desktop setup etc. Then if a problem arises or you don't like the rom you flaahed you can use it to reinstall it on your phone as long as you can get back into recovery.


I should probably start using this then... It'd make setup of some ROMs that I switch between easier... At the very least, I'd have something already setup to flash if I'm in between ROMs and don't have time to flash and setup a ROM.


----------

